

Judge Reveals Secret Righthaven Copyright Contract - pwg
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/04/17/0319255/Judge-Reveals-Secret-Righthaven-Copyright-Contract

======
cduan
Here is a link to an article with links to the agreement, the order unsealing
it, etc.

[http://paidcontent.org/article/419-righthavens-secret-
contra...](http://paidcontent.org/article/419-righthavens-secret-contract-is-
revealedwill-its-strategy-collapse/)

Upon a quick read, I notice that the Defendants' brief argues, on page 9,
section III, that "it appears indisputable that Righthaven's assignment of the
cause of action is unvalid under Silvers, rendering Righthaven's claim
objectively unreasonable," thus opening the door Righthaven having to pay
attorneys fees.

EDIT: Here is a quote from the order, regarding Righthaven's arguments:

 _The use of phrases, in the Motion to Strike, such as “underhanded,” “a
ruse,” “blatantly ignored,” “brazen attempt,” “fumbling attempt,”
“purposefully muddle,” and “Defendants’ complaint reeks of hypocrisy,” is a
very unprofessional attempt to attack counsel rather than address the issues.
There is an old adage in the law that, if the facts are on your side, you
pound on the facts. If the law is on your side, you pound on the law. If
neither the facts nor the law is on your side, you pound on the table. It
appears there is a lot of table pounding going on here._

